# Problème prise Jack



## Perkonix (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tousMon Itouch 2G à récamment reçu un petit coup à l'extrémité et depuis la prise Jack ne fonctionne plus, lorsque je branche des écouteurs aucun son en sort même si mon Itouch détecte que j'ai branché des écouteurs (lorsque je modifie le volume il m'indique que je modifie le volume du casque d'écoute.) Il y a t il un moyen de régler le problème ? Merci d'avance


----------

